# Curfew



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last nights unrest in Cairo has brought in localised curfew.. ie the area around Tahrir square will have an earlier curfew than the rest of the city.. I believe it is 9pm tonight, although they have changed it 3 times already today, if and when I get any more information I will post it.

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Last nights unrest in Cairo has brought in localised curfew.. ie the area around Tahrir square will have an earlier curfew than the rest of the city.. I believe it is 9pm tonight, although they have changed it 3 times already today, if and when I get any more information I will post it.
> 
> Maiden


There was rumors about this yesterday but the PM confirmed last night still midnight, everywhere.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> There was rumors about this yesterday but the PM confirmed last night still midnight, everywhere.




No I was told they hummed and hawed last night but today they have said, yes curfew brought forward in the Tarhir square area,


----------

